# no friends or social life! anyone else?



## Justin Bivins (Mar 17, 2011)

Do any of you guys not have a social life either?

It kinda sucks since ALL my life i was the social butterfly and throwing parties every month and going clubbing before all of this happened. But not just this but people just showing their true colors as well. My so-called "bestfriend" thought I was faking it when I finally told her what I had been going through and why I couldn't make it to one of her basketball games! And I can't even lie, it hurts and it sucks BADDDD but I am a witness that "times heals all wounds!"

But back to my question... do you find it harder (for the ones without any friends or a social life at all) to make it on the road to recovery?

P.S. my family is here for me 24/7 (my mother and brother) and I love them to death!!


----------



## Gmo (May 25, 2011)

I know how you feel dude. The only people I really talk to these days are my roommates and a couple girls I hook up with from time to time. I'm like you and used to be one of the more social and outgoing types but now I just kinda keep to myself. All my friends that I used to chill with and go out with still hit me up all the time. A couple of em were callin me today actually to come chill but I usually always ignore their calls or make up some excuse. It kinda blows but its just the way it is for now.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

dont let DP come in the way of hanging out. Go hang out with your friends regardless of how bad you feel. It becomes easier from there


----------



## anarkii (Jul 2, 2011)

Jayd said:


> dont let DP come in the way of hanging out. Go hang out with your friends regardless of how bad you feel. It becomes easier from there


a thousand times this. Find people you are comfortable to be around. Hang out. Like ..everyday.


----------



## Justin Bivins (Mar 17, 2011)

Gmo said:


> I know how you feel dude. The only people I really talk to these days are my roommates and a couple girls I hook up with from time to time. I'm like you and used to be one of the more social and outgoing types but now I just kinda keep to myself. All my friends that I used to chill with and go out with still hit me up all the time. A couple of em were callin me today actually to come chill but I usually always ignore their calls or make up some excuse. It kinda blows but its just the way it is for now.


Yeah it does blow, lol but that's good that you find it comfortable to socialize regardless of the feelings and crap and it's good that you have a roommate who cares as well! And I guess hooking up with girls is just an added bonus, haha!

I personally don't trust anyone really besides my mom and my brother to even go out and make friends because so many have screwed me over but that is something I'm still working on and it's a process... just like recovery is!

And thanks for replying to my post bro!


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

I do have this problem. I think i -am- on the road to recovery. Ive stopped freaking out so much about myself (my health, my thoughts etc) but i'm still a bit obsessive about other people. I think i have set up a barrier between myself and others. I worry too much what people think (and so the easiest thing is to avoid interacting with them).

In order to recover we -must- socialise. If old friends aren't working out make some new ones. There are billions of people in the world. Though any tips on how to do this would be welcome!

I think pursuing things you love and meeting people in that way helps.


----------



## Blitz (Jul 30, 2011)

I can completely relate, I was big on clubbing and partying and taking drugs with friends (the reason I now have DP) and now I feel totally detached from my friends. My psychologist tells me to stay away from drugs so I can no longer hang out with my mates and have a smoke up with them which takes out about 80% of the activities that my mates do. I think that the best thing to do is to try and stay active and try and see your friends regardless of how detached and weird you feel because of DP/DR which is something that I am struggling with at the moment on my road to recovery. I hope that things return to being the same for you and you dont find yourself seperating from your friends because you no longer want to go out which is the problem I am faced with at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

Justin Bivins said:


> Do any of you guys not have a social life either?
> 
> It kinda sucks since ALL my life i was the social butterfly and throwing parties every month and going clubbing before all of this happened. But not just this but people just showing their true colors as well. My so-called "bestfriend" thought I was faking it when I finally told her what I had been going through and why I couldn't make it to one of her basketball games! And I can't even lie, it hurts and it sucks BADDDD but I am a witness that "times heals all wounds!"
> 
> ...


I mostly have only my family. I used to have a social life. Now I only talk to friends on text messages and no meetings.


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, I've pretty much lost all social ability and have developed horrendous social anxiety because of my DP. I can't really talk to anyone (family or friends) anymore and it's killing me especially because I used to be one of the outgoing people in high school.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Even my one friend who knows what trauma is like seems to have trailed off… it definatly feels easier when there are people around who don't just say "how are you" out of reflex. It's hard to keep up friendships when you feel like you're faking it. And even people in mental health supports groups think I'm either crazy or lazy when I try to explain anything. And if I can't share with them, they have no idea why I react or do thongs and ge turned off anyhow


----------

